# How do I do this?



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

How do you make pictures like this? I want to put a fish in my sig.

(\_/)
() This is Bunny. Copy Bunny to your signature
(> <) to help him achieve world domination.


I stole this particular sig from Saga at P3tz's forum.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are a couple, Dale
Animals ASCII Art by Joan Stark
Dog Hause - ><{{{*> Ascii Animal Graphics <:3)~
AsciiArt of Animals (Fish/Sea Creatures)
Search on 'fish'

Basically I did a google search  ascii fish - Google Search


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks. I had no idea what to search for. I didn't know it was called ascii. 

dale


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah...goes way way way way back.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

hmmm... It takes all the spaces out of the pic so it becomes less than the total. I am trying to copy and paste.

I am trying to copy the fish from Dog Hause - ><{{{*> Ascii Animal Graphics <:3)~ but it ends up looking like this

| \__ o
| _/ o o 
> _ (( <_ oo 
| / __+___/ 
|/ |/

Should I try to create my own? How do you start one?


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

The problem could occur because most modern fonts does not have a fixed character width, if you mark it and choose Fixedsys, you will get it right.

|\ \\\\__ o
| \_/ o \ o 
> _ (( <_ oo 
| / \__+___/ 
|/ |/

Edit it seems that the forum removes extra spaces, so that didn't work either.



```
|\   \\\\__     o
      | \_/    o \    o 
      > _   (( <_  oo  
      | / \__+___/      
      |/     |/
```
The code tags preserves it, but i guess that does not look to well.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

best I could come up with is was to wrap code text around it. I guess that will work for now.

Thanks,
dale


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Dale,
What about using an actual picture? Should be easy enough with the IMG tags.










You could even resize it.

BTW...the link I used was http://www.turbomkt.com/frozenoak/asciifish.gif


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Thats a good idea, and make the background the same color as APC's.
Sometimes the easiest way is not the first you think of.

Here is a picture with the "right" background (I hope):








shortcut to the picture, if you like it, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/1/4/0/5/fish1.gif


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

You guys rock!!! I uploaded your pic to my Photo Album so that I would not waste your space. 

Thanks,
dale


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I tried to do a smaller one for you as well:










http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/1/4/0/5/fish_small.gif


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Smaller is better, saves me from the extra scrolling 

Cool little fish!

-John N.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Again, Thanks.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Dale,
file space is not a problem


----------

